# Sexing frogs



## Matecho (Dec 16, 2013)

I have 3 matechos at the moment and think i have 1 female and 1 female and im not sure about the other. They are a little under a year out of water so if i posted pictures would you be able to sex them? I also have 1 that is about 2 months younger than the other too so i can wait on him. Thank you


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

there's only one way to find out. post pics


----------



## Matecho (Dec 16, 2013)

Heres all 3

Lump on right side | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Female or male? | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Male or female? | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Matecho (Dec 16, 2013)

If you need additional pictures tell me and i will be glad to take them


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

Second picture looks like a female to me based on body shape. The third one I can't tell with that picture. The first one I'm not positive, leaning toward male but it would help to get both a clear toepad shot from above showing the front toes in comparison to the back toes, as well as a side shot of the frog when it is in a normal stance (i.e. not hunched down because it's afraid of something).
Bryan


----------



## Matecho (Dec 16, 2013)

Here is the side shot of the possible male:
Side view of possible male | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

and heres the toe pads:
toepad of possible male | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Matecho (Dec 16, 2013)

Baltimore Bryan said:


> Second picture looks like a female to me based on body shape. The third one I can't tell with that picture. The first one I'm not positive, leaning toward male but it would help to get both a clear toepad shot from above showing the front toes in comparison to the back toes, as well as a side shot of the frog when it is in a normal stance (i.e. not hunched down because it's afraid of something).
> Bryan


Side shot of the unknown ( Third one ):
Side shot of unkown | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Toe pad shot of the unkown:

Toepad of unknown | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## ngeno626 (Nov 14, 2013)

im leaning towards male female male but the third im not to sure about


----------



## Matecho (Dec 16, 2013)

ngeno626 said:


> im leaning towards male female male but the third im not to sure about


okay if you need different pictures tell me. Ill also get other peoples opinion


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

I'd say 1.1.1


----------

